# Hunting in the fog?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Anyone have any comments or observations about hunting geese in the fog? 
Good hunting,
Dan*_


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

If they do come in, they'll all of a sudden "appear" out of nowhere.

But usually, they don't move until after the fogs gone, or fly above the fog.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

got that right i was hunting mallards in a big slough and i could heaqr honks but couldnt see them and all of the sudden they came low and out of the fog and it was too late to get a real good shot.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's pretty dang awsome  :beer:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it sucks. Everytime I am in field with dense dense fog the birds never fly and when they finally do they dont fly as true. If I could pick my ideal weather every morning i would stick with blue skies and a 10mph wind. The birds just seem to be the most predictible on those days.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I've usually found that a light fog is deadly; it really helps you hide. But too much of a good thing really shuts it down. Last week I had scouted a good field, but the fog set in peas soup thick. We only heard a couple of honks, answered, and nothing. An hour later during a little bit of lifting of the fog, one of the guys notices 5 birds standing outside the decoys and out of range. We never knew they were there.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

nutmeg honkers said:


> I've usually found that a light fog is deadly; it really helps you hide. But too much of a good thing really shuts it down. Last week I had scouted a good field, but the fog set in peas soup thick. We only heard a couple of honks, answered, and nothing. An hour later during a little bit of lifting of the fog, one of the guys notices 5 birds standing outside the decoys and out of range. We never knew they were there.


Your're exactly right, a little fog can be a hunters best friend. Too much and the geese won't fly very far. We scouted a field on friday with at least 700 canadas on friday and on saturday it was really foggy and only about 70 came in(all in one flock).

The best thing to do in the fog is to keep covered up and in the blinds for those sneakers that come out of no where. Also always have a guy calling a little bit. If you can't see the geese they can't see you, but they can hear you calling and they will often follow the sound until they see the spread.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*I think that all these replies are on the money. Light fog undoubtedly helps hide in a field, but I think the danged things lose the field they are going to if they do move. I can't be that easy to see the ground when it's foggy. 
I don't think honkers talk as much in the fog either. Just fly along with an occassional light honk or murmur. Seems that way anyhow.
Do you guys call much in the fog?
Good hunting,
Dan*_


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> Do you guys call much in the fog?





> Also always have a guy calling a little bit. If you can't see the geese they can't see you, but they can hear you calling and they will often follow the sound until they see the spread.


Pretty much sums it up IMO. Doing that and calling to the circumstances is all you need to do.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Fog sucks they'll wait forever to get off the roost. Just call all the time and make sure you're on the X.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

fog is awesome. keeps the birds low and prevents them from busting you. if they busted you, they are laying dead on the ground.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I've definitely found that they're quieter flying in the fog. Its real easy to get busted because they'er suddenly right over you. So its a good day to stay in the blinds covered up and not talking a lot.


----------



## cheapdux (Nov 2, 2006)

Always have someone honking on a call even if you think there are no birds in the area. They might come in quiet and suprise you but if you wern't calling they might not have come in at all due to that they didnt know that there were geese "your decoys" on the ground in the first place.
If the geese are honking and flying around and your sitting in ground fog you can get away with quite a bit of calling and the birds will just eat it up!!!

just my 2 cents


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think most people agree:

1.) Light fog is good.

2.) Dense fog is not good.

:sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DING DING DING DING

Thats exactly it! 
This is good Very deadly.










The fog where you can only see like 50 yards is bad, and sometimes dangerous.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

we hunted in very heavy fog yesterday morning...it was awesome...we could hear geese all morning and there was like a brick wall of fog..and all of a sudden they come through..awesome sight!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Nice picture. Yea that fog is good. Ground fog and not too heavy.
Thanks for sharing,
Dan*_


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ive hunted in fog a few times. the first time i did, i didn't see anything for along time. this fog was THICK, so basically they had to be on top of you to see them.i could hear honks, but couldn't see them, so i just was ready in case anything did come in. next thing i know i got a flock of about 30 dropping into my decoys, and 2 shots later i was limited out and packing up. it was basically the same every time ive hunted in fog like that. idk, maybe im just lucky in the fog.


----------

